#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-07-25
<gert> Gert
<nkjoller> Nkjoller :-)
<pixiarvai> sbc, er du vågen ;)
<sbc> pixiarvai: Yes sir  :)
<sbc> ahh, det er nu!
<sbc> så var jeg vist ikke helt.
<pixiarvai> yes
<sbc> Hej alle. Vi har en dagsorden her: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/119/detail/
<sbc> Den ser også sådan ud (hvis der er nogen som ikke orker at klikke på linket):
<sbc>     Mødedeltagere - navnerunde
<sbc>     Valg af dirigent og referent
<sbc>     Godkendelse af dagsorden
<sbc>     Godkendelse af referat fra 27.06.2011
<sbc>     Siden sidst - status på igangværende opgaver
<sbc>         Mentorordningen
<buddig> hej, jeg er her nu også
<sbc>         Onlineundervisning
<sbc>         Øvrige
<sbc>     Global Jam 2.-4. september 2011
<sbc> 	Har vi gang i noget? Eller hvad skal vi gøre? Lokale initiativer?
<sbc>     Evt.
<sbc> Første punkt:
<sbc>     Mødedeltagere - navnerunde
<sbc> buddig: velkommen til
<buddig> tak
<sbc> Hej alle. Jeg er Søren Caspersen.
<pixiarvai> Christian Arvai
<laoshi> flemming christensen o/
<nkjoller> Halløj :). Niels Kjøller Hansen
<vooze> Heysa ;) Joakim Koed
<sbc> Hvis der er andre som vil præsentere sig, så kan de lige give lyd, ellers syntes jeg vi skal rykke videre i dagsordenen.
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc>     Valg af dirigent og referent
<laoshi> foreslår sbc og pixiarvai 
 * sbc vil gerne dirigerer (men vil også gerne overlade pladsen til en anden)
<pixiarvai> jeg skal nok skrive det ref.
<sbc> cool
<sbc> Nogen som føler sig snydt for opgaver nu? :)
<nkjoller> Lidt, men jeg klarer mig.
<pixiarvai> hehe
<sbc> nkjoller: :P
<sbc> nkjoller: Vil du dirigere mødet? Du skal være velkommen :)
 * lars_t_h er også med nu, undskyld afbrydelsen
<vooze> Ville gerne tage en opgave, men da det er mit første ubuntu-møde, ser jeg lige hvordan det foregår :)
<sbc> vooze: Velkommen til. Det er helt i orden.
<nkjoller> Jeg bliver muligvis nødt til at gå tidligt, så det er nok ikke så smart.
<sbc> ok
<vooze> Tak
<sbc> Vi kører videre til næste punkt så:
<sbc>     Godkendelse af dagsorden
<sbc> Den blev linket og posted tidligere.
<sbc> Nogen indvendinger mod dagsordenen?
<nkjoller> ikke fra mig.
<pixiarvai> ser ok ud 
<laoshi> !
<sbc> laoshi: Tal endelig.
<laoshi> procedure: da der nu er flere nye med, skal vi så ikke lige komme med et par hints?
<sbc> (Så længe vi ikke er så mange, så tror jeg vi kører uden taler-række. Jeg skal nok råbe højt hvis vi indfører taler-række i løbet af mødet.)
<sbc> laoshi: God ide. Noget specielt du har i tankerne?
<laoshi> ok at man husker at skrive 'færdig' når man er færdig, så alle ikke taler i munden på hinanden
<laoshi> eller .. på en ny linje
<laoshi> (så jeg på en anden kanal - ret smart)
<laoshi> +1 betyder stemmer for
<laoshi> -1 stemmer imod
<laoshi> ..
<sbc> Andet til procedure (eller dagsorden)
<sbc> Generelt til alle (nye som gamle) hvis der sker noget som man gerne vil have uddybet, så bare sig til!
<sbc> Så vil jeg tillade mig at gå videre til næste punkt i dagsordenen:
<sbc>     Godkendelse af referat fra 27.06.2011
<sbc> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2011/06/27/irc-møde-mandag-d-27-06-2011/
<sbc> Er der nogen som vil have ordet for at sige noget om/til referatet?
<laoshi> fint referat og godt at det kommer med det samme!
<vooze> Synes også det ser fint ud, dejlig forståeligt i hvertfald :)
<sbc> Andre / andet?
<sbc> Så syntes jeg vi skal se at få det godkendt. Hvem kan godkende referatet?
<sbc> +1
<laoshi> +1
<vooze> +1
<lars_t_h> +1
<nkjoller> 0
<pixiarvai> +1
<sbc> Det er godkendt.
<buddig> +1
<sbc> Så går vi til de næste dagsordenspunkter
<sbc>     Siden sidst - status på igangværende opgaver
<sbc>         Mentorordningen
<sbc> Her vil jeg overlade ordet til Flemming ( laoshi)
<sbc> (Eller pixiarvai ?)
<laoshi> jeg tager lige lidt først
<laoshi> for at gøre det let, så har jeg samlet nogle notater på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-dk/Bestyrelse/NoterIRC25072011
<laoshi> her
<laoshi> Cd'er fordelt til Aarhus - kommer til Kbh. starten af august
<laoshi> Gaven fra Canonical er bestilt og forventes modtaget engang i august.
<laoshi> Official Ubuntu Book gratis eks. er bestilt pdf-udgave kan hentes på:http://www.box.net/shared/iu8r5yb3z76ht8z7oaxd
<laoshi> Arbejder videre på at gøre https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanishTeam/ til en oplysende side.
<laoshi> Ligeledes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-dk/TeamReports - jeg samler selvfølgelig oplysninger fra Forum, Kalender og mailingliste. Men vil gerne have besked om initiativer som bør nævnes - og også meget gerne billeder fra diverse arrangementer. Det vil f.eks. være fint med nogle fotos fra Ubuntu Cafe og OSAA.
<laoshi> Arbejdet med at lægge ældre møder mv over på hjemmesiden har hvilet i den forløbne måned, men vil blive taget op igen medio august.
<laoshi> Session-logs fra Ubuntu Community Week kan findes via http://randall.executiv.es/ucw_oneiric_25 - der er mange gode ideer at hente der!
<laoshi> ..
<sbc> Der var meget info :)
<sbc> Skal vi lige tage 1 miin, så folk kan læse sig igennem?
<laoshi> yes
<sbc> Ellers, skriv hvis der er kommentarer!
<lars_t_h> !
<sbc> lars_t_h: tal :)
<lars_t_h> jeg arbejder for Bodhi Linux (hvem ved ikke det?). vi har et par gode guides, og dem er jeg ved at prøve at kigge på. Jeg har allerede postet Wireless debugging scriptet i sandkassen
<lars_t_h> ..
<lars_t_h> ! ekstra
<sbc> lars_t_h: ja
<lars_t_h> jeg arbjeder på at overføre dem til de rigtige ubuntus (Bodhi linux er en distro der er baseret på Ubuntu 10.04.3)
<lars_t_h> ..
<laoshi> lars_t_h, tak - det har jeg noteret mig
<laoshi> ..
<sbc> Andet / andre?
<sbc> Så tror jeg vi går videre til:
<sbc>         Mentorordningen
<sbc> laoshi: pixiarvai: Vil en af jer have ordet?
<laoshi> pixiarvai!
<pixiarvai> vi har fået 3 nye som deltager som mentorer
<pixiarvai> hvilket gør at vi stort set dækker alle områder i supporten
<pixiarvai> jeg fik endeligt scoret en mentor til netværk, så jimmyfj støtter op om mine forsøg fremover
<lars_t_h> sbc, ! til pixiarvai
<sbc> lars_t_h: Du tager bare ordet når Christian er færdig.
<lars_t_h> Hvad mangler der af support? hint "stort set"
<lars_t_h> ..
<vooze> ! har også lige et spørgsmål bagefter
<pixiarvai> vi har ikke fået opdateret http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=14165 endnu, men vi skal nok få lavet det, som aftalt på sidste møde
<sbc> vooze: Du spørger bare løse når pixiarvai er færdig med at svare lars_t_h
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h> ..
<vooze> Jeg vil gerne høre hvad begræbet sådan dækker over? Hvad er forskellen i store træk på hjælp via forum normalt, og så mensorordning?
<lars_t_h> sbc ! jeg kom i sin tid med idéen, men måske pixiarvaivil svare
<sbc> pixiarvai: Vil du svare?
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h,  jeg tror faktisk at vi dækker alt nu, men der vil jo nok være specielle ting (feks. enkelte routere), som vi ikke kan finde ud af, men jeg syntes at det ser ret flot ud nu
<lars_t_h> jeg desværre ikke tid, jeg ved ellers udmærket hvordan routing foregår
<lars_t_h> ..
<laoshi> vooze, ideen er at en mentor skal være rygdækning for dem som gerne vil i gang med et eller andet
<lars_t_h> Opfordring: PM så laver jeg ger 2nd level support
<pixiarvai> vooze,  ideen med mentorordningen er at vi skal have flere aktive i supporten, vi vil gerne lave det sådan at folk kan få en mentor til at give gode råd, sådan at nye folk vil/tør forsøge at suporte i forum. ideen vil så være at man kan trække på sin mentor, hvis man render ind i et problem som man ikke selv kan finde løsningen på
<laoshi> en som man kan henvende sig til for at lære mere - lidt som bagvagten på en skadestue!
<laoshi> ..
<vooze> Ah okay, skide smart :)
<vooze> ..
<sbc> Andet / mere til mentor-ordningen?
<sbc> Så hopper vi til næste punkt:
<sbc>         Onlineundervisning
<pixiarvai> vi er vel snart så godt ruste
<pixiarvai> vent lige
<sbc> ah, sorry.
<sbc> Vi venter!
<pixiarvai> - at vi skal til at have fundet på hvordan vi får flere til at melde sig til (folk der vil have en mentor)
 * lars_t_h !
<pixiarvai> nogle ideer til hvordan man promovere projektet ?
<sbc> Det vil lars_t_h sige ngoet om? :)
<lars_t_h> ja
<lars_t_h> det må gå ud at forklare golk hvad det går ud, og navnligt hvad det ikke går ud på, f.eks. at folk ikke behøver at være terminal freaks, men at det hjælper
<lars_t_h> ..
<lars_t_h> *s/golk/folk
<lars_t_h> ..
<sbc> Andre / andet?
<sbc> SÃ¥ hopper vi til:
<sbc>         Onlineundervisning
<sbc> laoshi: Vil du sige noget om det?
<sbc> sound-natty: Velkommen til. HÃ¥ber du har en god ferie :)
<sound-natty> SÅ er jeg her
<sound-natty> puha jo men vi blev lige lidt forsinkede
<laoshi> tror det er bedre at pixiarvai gør det - han har haft fingrene dybere i systemet sammen med wangerin
<pixiarvai> ok
<laoshi> men jeg planlægger en serie sessioner om programinstallation til foråret
<laoshi> ..
<lars_t_h> !
<sbc> lars_t_h: ja
<pixiarvai> nu er det så wangerin som har sat lernid op, men jeg har da moret mig ret godt med at teste programmet. Vi har styr på hvordan man laver slides, og forum's server kan hoste disse ........ jeg har også fået lavet en guide om lernid i forum http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=14255 , så det skulle være ret nemt at bruge
<lars_t_h> Hvis nogen har tid (det har jeg ikke): en tour de desktop (unity/GNOME 3/GNOME 2), og hvordan man laver en installation af ubuntu
<lars_t_h> ..
<laoshi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-dk/lernid fortæller mere
<laoshi> ..
<pixiarvai> jeg mangler lige et kapitel om slides, men vi skulle lige finde ud af et par småting, som feks. at lernid ikke accepterer at man skriver gentagne begivenheder i kalenderen (de skal ind 1 af gangen)
<sbc> Andet / mere til det punkt?
<pixiarvai> og wangerin  er ved at sætte en classbot (ordstyrer) op på kanalen. kort sgat, så kommer det fuldt på højde med den engelske kanal
<pixiarvai> slut herfra :)
 * nkjoller har banken på døren. Bliver desværre nødt til at løbe allerede :-(
<sbc> lyder godt - bliver spændende at se det i brug!
<pixiarvai> cu
<sbc> Andet / mere til det punkt?
<nkjoller> kthxbai :)
<laoshi> cu
<sbc> SÃ¥ har vi :
<sbc>         Øvrige
<sbc> (Under siden sidst)
<sbc> Nogen som ønsker ordet?
<sbc> Det lader det ikke til.
<sound-natty> evt ubuntucafe på mandag? er det nu eller under evt
<sbc> sound-natty: Lad os tage det under evt?, ok?
<sound-natty> super
<sbc>     Global Jam 2.-4. september 2011
<sbc> 	Har vi gang i noget? Eller hvad skal vi gøre? Lokale initiativer?
 * sbc vil gerne jamme i kbh., men har ikke lige overblik til at arangerer noget i øjeblikket.
<sound-natty> he he vi kunne tage det lidt nu... vi kunne jo sagtens lave som sidst
<sound-natty> på ubuntucafeen 
<sbc> sound-natty: god ide. Det ligger lige i starten af september.
<sound-natty> er vi ude allerede nu kunne vi sikkert arrangere noget nemt
<sbc> Hvis ikke andre fra mødet vil være med, så akn det være sound-natty og ejg skal stikke hovederne sammen efter mødet om hvad vi gør i københavn, så vi ikke opholder alle andre?
<sbc> Er der nogen som har lyst til at lave noget andre steder i landet? Jylland evt.?
<sound-natty> god ide...
<buddig> ..
<sound-natty> skulle man evt prikke lidt til dem i århus om ikke de laver noget
<sbc> buddig: ja?
<sbc> sound-natty: Ja, når de nu har egne loaker ligger det jo lige for!
<vooze> Jeg kunne da godt tænke mig at nogle lavede noget i Århus, kunne være fedt
<buddig> lysten mangler ikke, men ved ikke hvad det er
<buddig> ..og >Århus holder ferie i august, så derfor...
<sbc> vooze: Er du fra Århus (eller omegn)? Har du været til nogen af Ubuntu Århus's arrangementer?
<buddig> ja og ja
<sbc> buddig: SÃ¥ kan de starte med et brag til september! :)
<sbc> AJenbo: Hejsa :) Velkommen til.
<AJenbo> Hej, beklager den sene femmøden :)
<vooze> sbc: ja, bor 5-10km fra centrum, men nej har jeg desværre aldrig. Har kun brugt Linux som desktop i et lille års tid nu
<sbc> vooze: Det er helt i orden.
<sbc> buddig: Ved du hvornår det næste møde i Ubuntu Århus er planlagt til?
<laoshi> buddig, der er da møde i OSAA i starten af august?
<sound-natty> he he jeg kan lige skrive til helle og spørge om ikke de har planer og så koordinere en artikkel med sbc om global jam 
<sbc> sound-natty: Lyder som en plan. (Helle er Heller fra Århus, ik?)
<buddig> sorry, der er juli, der er ferie
<sound-natty> jo  hun er vist nok forkvinde i århus
<vooze> (forkvinde.. :D)
 * laoshi eller forperson?
<sound-natty> vooze: ja formand med "fordele" må være en forkvinde
<vooze> sound-natty:  ah selvfølgelig, min fejl der ;)
<sbc> ok, tror vi stopper den her, før vi bevæger os alt for langt væk fra emnet... :)
 * sound-natty skriver til hende med det samme
<sbc> Mere til Global Jam?
<sbc> Anyone?
<sbc> Så når vi til :
<sbc>     Evt.
<sbc> Nogen der har noget til Eventuelt?
<laoshi> !
<sbc> (og AJenbo og sound-natty, vi tre snakker lige Ubuntu Cafe efter mødet her tænker jeg)
<sbc> laoshi: Yes
<laoshi> På loco-listen er der nu forslag om at der ikke længere skal udsendes mails til adm. når medlemmer slutter sig til/forlader LP-gruppen. Har svaret at vi helst vil beholde dem, selv om de kan undværes. Der drøftes en mulighed for at der kan komme en checkbox hvor man kan vælge/fravælge disse mail.
<sound-natty> sbc:  ok
<AJenbo> sbc ok
<laoshi> og så har jeg rettet tidszonen på http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/119/detail/ så vi nu ikke skal bruge UTC
<sound-natty> laoshi: ikke at jeg læser de mails (har sat det op så de ryger i sin egen mappe) så jeg kunne godt undvære dem, men tror det er en god ide at nogen får dem
<sbc> laoshi: Nice!
<laoshi> ..
<sbc> Andet til Eventuelt?
<laoshi> næste møde 29.8 kl 20
<sbc> sandt!
<sbc> Det må vi heller få skrevet ind med det samme :)
<AJenbo> dejligt at se så mange til mødeet
<sbc> Ellers vil jeg hæve mødet nu - tak for god ro og orden :)
<gaffa> Hvor i landet er der planlagt Global Jam?
<lars_t_h> min mødedeltagelse var vist mere sådan impulsiv
<sound-natty> uhhh jeg er på arbejde den 29-8... :(
<vooze> Tak fordi jeg måtte sidde med, er ganske spændende ;)
<sbc> gaffa: Vi planlægger i kbh lige nu (du må godt være med) og Århus må også holde noget, for ellers mobber vi dem indtil 12.04 bliver udgivet :P
<laoshi> vooze, mødet er åbent for alle!
<laoshi> the more the merrier
<buddig> også tak herfra.
<sbc> gaffa: Altså, vi afholder det først til september, men vi har tænkt os at planlægge det nu (eller lidt af det).
<gaffa> Hehe.. måske jeg kommer med selvom jeg ikke er Ubuntu bruger :)
<sbc> gaffa: Det er ikke et krav :)
<lars_t_h> Det med Global Jam lyder, som en god ide, jeg tror vil tage den op i Bodhi Linuxs forum, så kan få lavet noget ved vores egen software
<sbc> sound-natty: AJenbo: Nu tænker jeg bare højt, men er det ikke noget med at vi sætter os på Cafeen lørdag eller søndag, og så jammer?
<sbc> og så holder vi Ubuntu Cafe mandagen efter, som normalt?
<AJenbo> Jo det tror jeg er en gode ide
<sound-natty> sbc:  jo sådan ca... jeg syntes det kunne være fedt at få det anonceret, og evt forberede noget fedt ()
<sound-natty> (som ligeledes kan anonceres)
<AJenbo> Eventuelt kan vi lave nogle workgroups for at effektivisere lidt men det kan næsten lige så godt være ad-hoc
<sbc> sound-natty: Yes!
<lars_t_h> me har et lille program han godt vil have optimeret og ændret på ...
<sbc> sound-natty: AJenbo: Skal vi evt. nøjes med at beslutte om det skal være lørdag  eller søndag i dag. Så kan vi oprette begivenheder (FB, loco.ubuntu.com osv.) og så kan vi gå og tale / brainstorme mere på indhold? Der er trods alt over en måned til?
<sound-natty> jeg forestiller mig at arbejde begge dage, og har en ide om at det kunne være fedt at starte dagen med en oversætte workshop og en bug triage workshop
<sbc> sound-natty: Du ville køre både lørdag og søndag? Du tror ikke det bliver for meget?
<sound-natty> man kunne jo faktisk holde alle mulige workshops de dage (udbredning af ubuntu, hvordan gør vi ubuntu bedre og alt muligt andet)
<sound-natty> sbc:  både og. men det kan jo gøres rimelig simpelt
<AJenbo> vi har tidligere oplevet at det er svært at få folk til at komme når man siger flere dage
<sound-natty> og hvis det bliver anonceret og der kommer mennesker ville det være fedt nok jo
<sbc> sound-natty: Det er netop det jeg er bange for - at der ikke kommer (nok) mennesker.
<sound-natty> man kunne evt anoncere lørdagen og lave lørdag for begyndere og så holde søndag lidt indtern for lettere øvede 
<sound-natty> og så på lørdagen anoncere søndagen også
<sbc> Lad os gøre det!
<sbc> Så det er primært lørdag vi opreklamerer, og prøver at have workshops / oplæg klar til, og så gør vi søndag mere 'intern'? sound-natty: Er det sådan noget du tænker?
<AJenbo> tja det kan jo ikke skade at spørge om folk også har lydt dagen efter.
<sound-natty> ja så kan vi jo om lørdagen prøve at hijacke dem der møder op til også at komme søndag til brunch
<sound-natty> og så mandagen efter til aftenhygge
<sbc> Det lyder som en plan!
<sound-natty> (det var så den måneds cafe-budget)
<sbc> Skal vi tage resten på mail - eller er der så mere vi skal have styr på? Evt. aftale nogle tidspunkter allerede nu, så vi kan få det oprettet på fb / loco-directory?
<sound-natty> skal vi ikke lige høre århus hvad de gør først.
<sound-natty> kunne være fedt at melde ud med et dobbelt arrangement med det samme
<sound-natty> i stedet for at skulle rette osv i det
<sbc> sound-natty: Smart thinking. Har du kontakt til Helle, og så koordinerer vi løbende?
<sound-natty> jep. jeg har kontakt til helle
<sbc> cool. Skal vi holde for nu så? Er der andet vi skal tage stilling til?
<sound-natty> ubuntucafe på mandag
<sound-natty> jeg holder om billedebehandling? 
<sbc> Yes!
<AJenbo> cool
<sbc> Jeg opretter det på Facebook NU! (eller lidt efter midnat... :)
<pixiarvai> jeg skal lige have info om cafe'en til ref
<sbc> Vi ses / snakkes. Evt. kan vi lave lidt global jam koordinering på mandag, hvis der stadig er løse ender der...
<sound-natty> cool... jeg smidder noget på forum
<sound-natty> sbc:  ja er det ikke nemmest. der er vi jo alle 3 alligevel
<sbc> pixiarvai: mandag d. 1. august, 17-20 på cafe carlton.
<sbc> pixiarvai: Jeg smider en Facebook begivenhed og opretter begivenhed på Loco.directory i aften. Jeg skal prøve at huske at smide dig et link som du kan sætte i referatet (medmindre du skriver det færdigt lige nu).
<sound-natty> pixiarvai:  første mandag hver måned på cafe carlton (ligger ca 150 meter fra hovedbanen)
<AJenbo> så sover jeg lidt
<sbc> AJenbo: Sov godt :) Snakkes
<AJenbo> yes, tak
<sound-natty> pixiarvai: mødes vi i københavn til hygge cafe og arbejder med ubuntu
<AJenbo> pixiarvai: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/kobenhavn/
<AJenbo> der er links og info om cafe og global jam
<sound-natty> der vil for det meste være et lille oplæg om et interessant emne og derefter fri leg med hjælp fra erfarne ubuntufolk (sbc, ajenbo og undertegnede)
<pixiarvai> noteret
<AJenbo> 5003 bruger på forummet \o/
<pixiarvai> nice
<AJenbo> sbc jeg skylder dig vist noget statestik over hvem der er aktive.
<laoshi> sbc, mere statistik: hvor mange på mailinglisten?
<sbc> laoshi: Ingen anelse :)
<AJenbo> 242 aktive inden for 1 måned
<laoshi> er der mon nogen som ved det?
<laoshi> 242 er rigtig flot i sommerferiemåneden!
<AJenbo> ja man kan godt mærke der har været stille nogle dage
<sound-natty> jeg tror ikke jeg har været online den sidste måned 
<AJenbo> 30% har aldrig skrevet 1 indlæg (der er en del der lurker)
<AJenbo> sound-natty: du var der for 1 uge siden :)
<laoshi> men stadig et ret pænt antal af rimeligt aktive folk
<pixiarvai> ja, og sommeren er altid død
<sound-natty> AJenbo:  det må være fordi jeg åbnede en maskine med forum som fast faneblad så
<sound-natty> nå. Jeg vil hoppe på forum og skrive et inlæg om på mandag, og så smutte ind til familien
<pixiarvai> kan jeg lige få navne på : lars_t_h  sound-natty  gaffa  buddig  , så  jeg kan smide dem med i ref ;)
<sound-natty> pixiarvai:  michael jensen her. lars_t_h hedder lars. de sidste 2 kender jeg ikke navnet på
<pixiarvai> er det ikke hansen han hedder til sidst
<buddig> buddig hedder  Henning Buddig - se evt.   www.buddig.net  :)
<pixiarvai> takker
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, true og mellemnavn er Tørnes
<pixiarvai> noteret
<pixiarvai> gaffa 
<pixiarvai> Blfriis mangler jeg navne på
<Blfriis> pixiarvai,  jeg hedder Brian Lund Friis
<pixiarvai> noteret
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, jeg har iøvrigt oprettet en tråd med global jam på Bodhi linux's forum
<lars_t_h> ved ikke om det er så nyttig information ...
 * lars_t_h hopper af kanalen
<pixiarvai> referatet er her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2011/07/25/irc-mode-mandag-d-25-07-2011/  , hvis i vil have tilføjet noget, så skriv det bare nu, det er nemt at rette
